

Spec work: how Moleskine is insulting its customer base - kamkha
http://antispec.com/hq/moleskine

======
rudiger
Why do designers always get so butthurt by these crowd-sourced design
competitions? If you don't like spec work, don't do it.

~~~
markmccraw
Yeah, I don't really get the big deal either. If the quality is so bad, people
will stop crowdsourcing and if the pay is so low for designers, they will stop
doing spec work. It seems like there's a lot of designers who want to make a
cartel to keep prices higher and prevent direct competition between designers.

I suspect (but have no proof) that crowdsourcing appeals to designers who
might have more trouble working on regular projects with obligations such as
younger people, busy parents with day jobs and third-worlders who lack the
English skills to effectively market and communicate otherwise. Which makes
things better for the customer, but introduces new competition into the design
world.

